# Pilgrim Observer finished!



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Hi all!

I finished my Pilgrim Observer last month. Okay, it's not the refit Enterprise, but it's borderline sci-fi and I do like this kit. I first heard about it late last year when someone made reference to using a part from the kit in a kitbash. I looked it up on the net, checked e-Bay and got one for $18.50. The kit had been started (barely). The few parts that had been glued but needed to be disassembled were easily pulled apart. There was one catch - the boom that holds the nuclear engine was missing. Thanks to Thomas S, who happened to have one laying around, I soon had a replacement!

The model is supposedly 1/100 scale, but based on diagrams of the interior, it seems like it would be more like 1/144. But what do I know? The base coat is Model Master Light Gray. If I had to do it over, I'd paint it with a lighter colour, but I'm quite happy with how it turned out. As you can see, the kit now sports a NASA "meatball" decal from an aftermarket set of decals. The model was lightly weathered using chalk.

Any comments will be appreciated.

Brad.


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

I really appreciate you sharing your pictures with us! It makes me nostalgic. I remember back when I had one of these in my youth. I especially like your photos set against the black backdrop of space with the harsh sun like light for illumination. I wonder if the Pilgrim were designed today how different it would be?


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

That is very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

As I recall the three windmill like arms were to rotate and create artificial gravity for the crew. A relatively old idea in space technology....but not a dead one:

http://www.rednova.com/news/space/147287/nasa_gives_artificial_gravity_a_spin/index.html


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Nemorosus said:


> As I recall the three windmill like arms were to rotate and create artificial gravity for the crew. A relatively old idea in space technology....but not a dead one:
> 
> http://www.rednova.com/news/space/147287/nasa_gives_artificial_gravity_a_spin/index.html


That's very interesting. I rather thought that the idea of rotating arms to create artificial gravity had been abandoned.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

WOW!! That looks great! Be proud of that as she sits on your shelf! :thumbsup:


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Very nice build up of a cool kit, thanks for posting the photos. This design was intended as a single-launch payload for the Saturn V so that would make the base diameter 33 feet. You could work out the scale from there. How about building a Saturn V to put it on top of? I always wanted to do that myself.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

X15-A2 said:


> How about building a Saturn V to put it on top of? I always wanted to do that myself.


Other than my rather limited scratch-building skills, I'm not sure where I'd put the thing. I already have no idea of where I can put the PL refit!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Dr. Brad said:


> I already have no idea of where I can put the PL refit!


Are you kidding?? _None of us _have thought that far ahead! :lol:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Very Nicely Done


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Just one more picture. The book that came with the model describes a mission to Venus and Mars. Here's a quick photoshop image of the Observer leaving Venus (I know, the colours probably aren't quite right for Venus). Man, when I was a kid, I thought this stuff would be happening by now!

Brad.


----------



## norge71 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, the colors aren't quite right cause that's a radar topographical image of Venus. But so what? It looks really cool. My friend has that model still in it's box and one day he swears he'll get to it.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Great pics Brad, especially the last one...I love all those What-If Real Space models...I must get round to building my Nuclear Powered Space Station


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

This type of subject (speculative fiction) is what really piques my interest. Much more so than straight science fiction (although you might not know it, considering I spend most of my time on TOS "Trek" projects or projects concerning the ship from "Planet of the Apes"). I really like the photoshop piece too, very cool.

Just off the top of my (shiney) head I'm not certain of the scale of the Pilgrim Observer but from what I remember of it the full Saturn V stack should not be more than 5 feet high, probably less. It would just be the S-1C, S-II and Pilgrim vehicle (or possibly 2 S-II stages). I understand that not everyone has the facilities or experience to model such a subject but you really shouldn't let its size scare you off. A Saturn model that size would probably only be about 4 inches in diameter. That isn't much of a "foot print" when displayed upright, it would be just like a large umbrella standing in the corner somewhere.

Anybody who has thoughts of persuing this model or others like it should invest in the very excellent space program model building plans by David Weeks. I got my copies a few months ago and was not disappointed!


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Interesting, where do you find David Weeks' plans


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That radar image of Venus was bugging me. Here's one that includes an image taken by Mariner 10 (I think). Looks a little better, I think. Wish my PS skills were up to snuff but it will have to do.


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Looks good to me. My only request might be to add some lights to the darkened windows in the "hydroponics" wing and maybe a few in the "Crew Quarters" wing. That would bring it alive. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Nemorosus said:


> Looks good to me. My only request might be to add some lights to the darkened windows in the "hydroponics" wing and maybe a few in the "Crew Quarters" wing. That would bring it alive. Just a suggestion.


 I agree. Really, this would have been a great kit to light. I just chose not to light the kit. Adding the lights in Photoshop would be good, but I'm not quite up to the task.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Dr. Brad said:


> Man, when I was a kid, I thought this stuff would be happening by now!


[Boris_Badinov] You said it, Buster! [/Boris_Badinov]

Really great job on a favorite subject from my youth. This kit was so cool... well, as we can all see, it _still is!_ 

I remember when you posted about the missing spine piece. I still have a few bits and pieces from my model in the parts box and was pretty sure the spine is one of them -- but before I could check, the venerable Mr. S came through for you. 

It's good to see it completed. I hope you're bringing this beauty to Wonderfest, as I'd love some up close and personal time with her...

Mark


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

That's awesome! I really like the p-shopped pics too, although I think the ship should be a bit brighter. Great buildup though!! :thumbsup:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I had this kit as a kid. I used all the parts for kit bashing!
lighting would make it look great.


----------



## kaos (Apr 5, 2003)

sweet dude! :thumbsup: can we get some pix with better lighting on the build (these seem a bit grainy)??


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks for the comments, everyone. Wish I could come to Wonderfest. Too far, unforutunately.



kaos said:


> sweet dude! :thumbsup: can we get some pix with better lighting on the build (these seem a bit grainy)??


Sorry about that. I have to reshoot. I had the ASA on my digital camera set to 1600. And by the time I realized it, it was too late (literally - it was time to hit the hay). I'll have to redo them!


----------



## Rob Astro (May 20, 2005)

Hi Brad,

I saw your Pilgrim Observer on hobbytalk.com and like the Photoshop work you did. I brought one a year ago but I haven't assembled it yet because I want to get an acrylic display case for it first. I know that with the Nerva engine extended, the full length is 17"; What I want to know is the maximum width is when all 3 Crew Module arms are fully deployed? 

Sincerely,
Robert Astro


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I'll try to measure it for you tonight...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Very cool!!! Love the photoshopped shots!

It looks like a very do-able design. I like the way you painted it up--looks very realistic.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Okay, just measured it. I get about ten inches wide with the modules fully extended. Hope that helps.

And thanks, Perfesser.


----------



## filmist (Nov 5, 2006)

Back many years ago in my college days (early 70s) I made a film using the Pilgrim Observer from a Ray Bradbury (unauthorized) story, "Kaleidoscope". I didn't have much mechanical knowledge to get the arms to rotate, so I rigged the entire spacecraft to rotate. Visually it was wuite interesting. Took some Saturn V (Apollo 16, I believe) launch footage for the blastoff, then shot the upper stage from a 5-ft tall Saturn V model with a modified shroud to match the Pilgrim. For the close-up of the Pilgrim deploy, I found that she fit perfectly on a 1/48-Scale Apollo model (the one with both the Apollo and the lunar module in launch stack configuration. I shot this against a projection screen using NASA Earth slides as the background, nd didn't worry about stars (how many stars do you see in NASA footage anyway?). Got the shrouds to eject with thread, then the four leaves where the lunar module would sit. Pilgrim then glided out from there and deployed her three ams. After deploying the nuclear boom, she fired up her engine (line-of-site about 3-ft behind the model I put three sparklers wrapped in aluminum foil and painted black, then lit it off -- the flame lined up with the nuclear engine nozzle. Remember, back in the early 70s there was no home video nor editing capability yet, so this was all done on film!

And if you remember the story, ship gets knocked apart by meteors and we follow all the astronauts (Major Matt Mason characters) to their various deaths, including one that burned up in the atmospherer and people on the ground made a wish on the falling star.

Hmmm, may have to do this again with modern technology ...

:-J


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Very nice job on a great kit!
I love the photo composits too. One question though, and I'm not 100% on this, but the shouldn't the brightness of the ship be close to the brightness of the planet? As they are illuminated by the same lightsource? I know they aren't made of the same materials, but I guess maybe my eyes and brain sort of expect them to be of similar values.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Dr. Brad said:


> Just one more picture. The book that came with the model describes a mission to Venus and Mars. Here's a quick photoshop image of the Observer leaving Venus (I know, the colours probably aren't quite right for Venus). Man, when I was a kid, I thought this stuff would be happening by now!
> 
> Brad.


 
Beautiful work!

And yeah, when are we all going to have those flying cars we were all supposed to be driving by now?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> And yeah, when are we all going to have those flying cars we were all supposed to be driving by now?


We got 'em, they just ain't legal yet. Presenting the Skycar!

http://www.moller.com/skycar/


----------

